# ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping!



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

After months of waiting they are finally here. ECS Tuning own OEM textured side markers in clear & smoke in stock now. Free Shipping!








































http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...rkers
Wholsale inquires welcome!


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ahh. Finally. 
Two clear on the way for my Whyte A3


_Modified by WhyteIncognito at 1:48 PM 5/8/2006_


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Any pics with the lights on?


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (McGriddle)*

wanna get it asap. but then it sounds kinda messed up that some people get CC fraud from them.... siggghhhhh.


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

Hmmmm, Now which ones to get........ (evil laugh)


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

anyone know if ECS accepts payment through PayPal ? Not ordering with my CC with the fraud stories floating around.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

im interested also.. but wanna use paypal instead


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (vermintrex)*

Some explanation from ECS would be nice, eh?


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

could i get a little photoshop help i don't know which ones to get so if someone could give me a hand that would be great. Thanks


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

just paint them body color, more "euro***rare***


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

arg...can't decide whether to go smoked or clear on brilliant black















what are those of you w/ brilliant black ordering???


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

smoked fo sho!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

x2 on the smoked


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I got the clear since my paint is White. I think the contrast of the smoked on a lighter coloured car stands out too much. I don't want to draw the eye to that spot, I want the eye to pass over it. Cleaner is all.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Your website seems to indicate that this marker will fit in the 2.0 bumper and the 3.2 S-Line bumper, but I know firsthand there is a definite difference. The S-Line is a flush fit, while the 2.0 is more bulbous.
They are not interchangable.
Do you have both versions? 
If not, you might want to correct your site.
Your site is showing this for part ES#5853 :
-----------------------------------------------
This product is also available for:
make model submodel engine
Audi A3 All All
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

$50, are you kidding?


----------



## hsq91 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (Patronus)*

$50 is way too much. I spent $15 on a can of VHT Nightshades, looks awesome.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Some explanation from ECS would be nice, eh?

The customer in question posted a statement a while ago. I doubt ECS is able to track each thread on this issue, which was obviously blown out of proportion and is a result of speaking-too-soon & over-reacting. I've ordered from ECS myself, not once, did I have an issue.
*
NEW INFORMATION:Talked to ECS... Please Read!
Posted by: StreetCrawler(Cole) on 2006-05-08 17:37:18
*
I just got off the phone with "ECS Tuning".
I am working with "3Zero3 Motorsports" here in Denver on a project for them.(you will all see shortly). The parts I ordered from ECS were for that project. I put them on my personal CC. My card information mistakenly replaced the CC information for 3Zero3 Motrosports. So all the orders and purchases 3Zero3 Motorsports was making for their customers were going on my card. Not a CC security issue for ECS.
Cole Ford
Financial Advisor 



_Modified by RyanA3 at 9:43 PM 5/8/2006_


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I can't decide on Clear or Black w/Moro Blue...... Leaning towards clear


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_I can't decide on Clear or Black w/Moro Blue...... Leaning towards clear

black


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

50 bucks is alot. same same for ripping off the A3 people.
Groupbuy anyone =P?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_I can't decide on Clear or Black w/Moro Blue...... Leaning towards clear

I've got Moro Blue too and I'm thinking that the Clear matches the lights on the fender...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_
I've got Moro Blue too and I'm thinking that the Clear matches the lights on the fender...

smoked will "disappear" into the bumper strip . . . . just like on this car . . . 








Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_smoked will "disappear" into the bumper strip . . . . just like on this car . . . 
Dave


so smoked and smooth for the sides right?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_

so smoked and smooth for the sides right?

word, but I would personally skip the smooth sidemarkers . . . . I don't like how the inside is tinted but the rest of the marker is bright clear. Perhaps if the entire thing were tinted, I would warm up to them more.
Dave


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Hmm... I'm thinking that clear is the way to go for my Garnet Red. Not sure how the smoked would look. I may just try painting them first.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Just ordered my crystal clears this morning


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

smoked just ordered with my trusty amex


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_
Your website seems to indicate that this marker will fit in the 2.0 bumper and the 3.2 S-Line bumper, but I know firsthand there is a definite difference. The S-Line is a flush fit, while the 2.0 is more bulbous.
They are not interchangable.
Do you have both versions? 
If not, you might want to correct your site.
Your site is showing this for part ES#5853 :
-----------------------------------------------
This product is also available for:
make model submodel engine
Audi A3 All All
-----------------------------------------------

x2. wanna get the s-line front but don't wanna buy the markers twice.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (kennyA3)*

I'm really psyched for these. Anyone get them yet?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (RyanA3)*

I orderd mine yesterday along with a set of silver light bulbs.....orange begone.


----------



## a3anson (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (judgegavel)*

Just ordered mine, too. Thanks, ECS! The price is too high but I've been waiting too damn long to get rid of the ambers to stop now.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I orderd mine yesterday along with a set of silver light bulbs.....orange begone.









Did you get smoked or clear?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (grew)*

smoked, while I think the clear would match, they are going to stand out just as much as the orange, I want them to be less obvious.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_smoked, while I think the clear would match, they are going to stand out just as much as the orange, I want them to be less obvious.

smoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

rather color match it.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Recevied today and installed very nice ECS, also went with silver eyes to lose all the orange:


























_Modified by judgegavel at 8:48 PM 5/12/2006_


----------



## __DyNaSTY_X_ (May 14, 2006)

Hi all!Got a question regarding the bumper side markers, are they only available to US A3 models? Never seen any "bumper side markers" on any A3's around in Austria. I really like the side markers but unfortunately i ain't ever seen em on ANY A3 here, can this be ordered as an extra or whats the deal on them???
Reason i ask this; tomorrow i'm (finally) going to drop my order on the A3 SB!







And was wondering if i'd have the option to ask for this... 
Was endlessly researching about Audi A3's, as you might figure i ended up here ,







*great forum*. Anyhow been reading around a while and finally decided i'd sign up and drop a line^^ 

_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:24 AM 5/14/2006_

_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:25 AM 5/14/2006_


_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:28 AM 5/14/2006_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

its required in the US... other countries not required


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (__DyNaSTY_X_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *__DyNaSTY_X_* »_Hi all!Got a question regarding the bumper side markers, are they only available to US A3 models? Never seen any "bumper side markers" on any A3's around in Austria. I really like the side markers but unfortunately i ain't ever seen em on ANY A3 here, can this be ordered as an extra or whats the deal on them???
Reason i ask this; tomorrow i'm (finally) going to drop my order on the A3 SB!







And was wondering if i'd have the option to ask for this... 
Was endlessly researching about Audi A3's, as you might figure i ended up here ,








*great forum*. Anyhow been reading around a while and finally decided i'd sign up and drop a line^^ 

_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:24 AM 5/14/2006_

_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:25 AM 5/14/2006_

_Modified by __DyNaSTY_X_ at 9:28 AM 5/14/2006_

i'll glady trade you my bumper for yours.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper27)*

color matched is the best but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS for getting these to market for everyone.
and just like Judge did, the silver coated turn signal bulbs takes away the amber reflection and helps clean up the look too. i've had them for a while and it does make a difference.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Almost ordered my clear ones today but then I woke up. $50 for two pieces of plastic? Am I crazy? Even with free shipping--big deal! Orange looks much more acceptable with $50 in MY pocket.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Almost ordered my clear ones today but then I woke up. $50 for two pieces of plastic? Am I crazy? Even with free shipping--big deal! Orange looks much more acceptable with $50 in MY pocket.

It's a good thing you woke up. It was determined that these side markers will only fit the 2.0T front bumpers. http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2604431


_Modified by WhyteIncognito at 9:36 AM 5/15/2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

are you guys taking out the fog light assembly or just peeling off the old unit? anyone who removed the fog grill, did you have to remove the bulb unit as well?


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_are you guys taking out the fog light assembly or just peeling off the old unit? anyone who removed the fog grill, did you have to remove the bulb unit as well?

Foglight has to be removed, then you shoot your arm thru the actual foglight hole.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Very easy install - 20 minutes tops. Huge improvement over OEM. 
Nice. Thanks ECS


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (WhyteIncognito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyteIncognito* »_Very easy install - 20 minutes tops. Huge improvement over OEM. 
Nice. Thanks ECS

If you pull them out from the front its a 2 min. install, of course you bend the clip on the old ones.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
If you pull them out from the front its a 2 min. install, of course you bend the clip on the old ones.

Yeah, I went through the fog light housing and the engine bay. It was still quick doing it that way. I looked at trying to pop them out from the front, but that was asking for paint damage and OEM marker damage. Thanks, but no thanks


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (WhyteIncognito)*

Just intalled a set of smoked markers. 20 minutes tops. Makes the brilliant black look way better.


----------



## raduga9 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Yo judge,
To get to the blinky turn-signal bulbs (in the headlamp housing)... did you go up from the foglight housing, or did you have to pry off the wheel-well covers? Or what? I hate that orange








PS - Your car looks great. Moro was my first choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by raduga9 at 3:19 PM 5/19/2006_


----------



## raduga9 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (raduga9)*

I still want to see a picture with the bumper lights ON


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (raduga9)*

Give one good reason why these should cost $5 more than the MKV clear markers








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...rkers


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (DSG604)*

Because there are less A3 out there and they will make less quantity?








And also our cars are more expensive so they think they can make that extra 5 buck.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Anyone with Brilliant Red get these in clear? Any pics?


----------



## A3Italia (May 21, 2006)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I have a Black A3 & I would go smoked for sure!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: ECS Clear & Smoke Bumper Side Markers now in stock, Free Shipping! (A3Italia)*

bump for smoked. looking sweet!


----------



## xsoviet (Mar 10, 2006)

what do you think: smoked or clear for white a3?
i like how both look on picture. smoked stand out more - but i am not sure if that is great or not.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

^^ clear


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (xsoviet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xsoviet* »_what do you think: smoked or clear for white a3?


Clear.
If you've got Open Sky, black rims, and a blacked out front grill, then maybe go with smoked.


----------



## testud0 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Clear on Lava*

I know the consensus is to get the smoked for Lava Grey, but just in case somebody else gets crazy and wants to know what the clear would look like, here's a photo. Sorry it's not a great photo, will post a better one soon


----------



## DVila (Feb 20, 2006)

hey guys quick question on these. Will the car pass state inspection if I change the markers to smoked?


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jokr02)*

SMOKED!


----------



## A3Italia (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (grew)*

I just got the smoked bumper lenses & they look sweet on a black car. The install was super easy. Prob only took me about 5 mins at most! 
IS THERE ANY AUDI GTG AROUND Los Angeles OR WHAT??? I Wanna see some other A3'S out there!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_its required in the US... other countries not required

Actually required in canada too. canada and US vehicle lighting and equipment standards are very close to one another.


----------



## nightkid (Feb 21, 2006)

My new right side marker does not go into the bumper completely. The left one goes in perfectly. What should I do??? The brokerage and duty to Canada is insane. I bought it for $56 US and then I have to pay $36 CAD to UPS..... Any Canadian buyers got the same problem??


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

It'll go.
Did you go through the fog housing? 
Pop it out and back in... it should definitely fit.


----------



## nightkid (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (jokr02)*

The problem side:
















The perfect side:
















I used the easy method described on ECS tuning. I am not skillful enough to do that fog light housing method....


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

I've had major problems with condensation in my side markers. I've had 2 replacement sets sent to me and was told that there was a "bad batch" with the first one. The second time I called, I was told they had never seen this happen. So I don't know whats going on, but they still condense and fog up horribly, it looks absolutely horrible. I called to have a third pair sent out to me, was told they would be sent, and I still haven't received anything so I'm guessing it was just ignored.
Anyone else had this problem with the fogging?
I'm in SouthWest Florida so heat and humidity are a huge problem, but they should be treated and heated up enough to evaporate all the humidity and any water out of them before being sold.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_I've had major problems with condensation in my side markers. I've had 2 replacement sets sent to me and was told that there was a "bad batch" with the first one. The second time I called, I was told they had never seen this happen. So I don't know whats going on, but they still condense and fog up horribly, it looks absolutely horrible. I called to have a third pair sent out to me, was told they would be sent, and I still haven't received anything so I'm guessing it was just ignored.
Anyone else had this problem with the fogging?
I'm in SouthWest Florida so heat and humidity are a huge problem, but they should be treated and heated up enough to evaporate all the humidity and any water out of them before being sold.

Email me your name & I will see what is going on with your free replacments


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Same issue here with actuall water sloshing around inside. They are now in the trash!!!!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClearBraGuy* »_Same issue here with actuall water sloshing around inside. They are now in the trash!!!!!!!

There is a warranty on them, all you need to do is contact us & we will take care of the problem


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Any news on the availability of the Cleared/Smoked sidemarkers for a S-Line bumper
I was pretty bummed when I tried to install them and they just wouldn't fit!!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_Any news on the availability of the Cleared/Smoked sidemarkers for a S-Line bumper
I was pretty bummed when I tried to install them and they just wouldn't fit!!








I'm waiting also, only thing that has stopped me from changing front to S-line, I'll even change my plate and screen name to Happyrican


----------



## Segfault (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I'm really bummed I spent $90+shipping US, on some side markers and bumper markers. Only to have them get mass amounts of condensation the second day. The stock never once got any water in them. 
If there is a way to fix this lemme know... or do I just need to send them back?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Segfault)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Segfault* »_I'm really bummed I spent $90+shipping US, on some side markers and bumper markers. Only to have them get mass amounts of condensation the second day. The stock never once got any water in them. 
If there is a way to fix this lemme know... or do I just need to send them back?

There are a few solutions to try and remedy this.
Make sure that the bulb holder is secured all the way in the side marker. At times it takes a little bit of pressure to get the holder to "pop" into place.
There are no seals on ECS sidemarkers or OEM markers between the bulb socket & light, one wrap of eletrical tape around the sock & housing at times does the trick.
It all that fails to keep them dry, give us a call at 1.800.924.5172 or via email at [email protected] and we will take care of you.
Thanks!


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

isn't there a serperate section/bubble, if you will, from the bulb?
So there is one section for the bulb, and then a sealed off section around it that goes away from the bulb.
The water isn't inside the bulb section, its in the other part, which should be sealed off air tight and have all moisture and humidity removed from it..
or am i wrong? could be, just guessing here


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
There are no seals on ECS sidemarkers or OEM markers between the bulb socket & light, one wrap of eletrical tape around the sock & housing at times does the trick.


Electrical tape around a light bulb socket?!? Standard electrical tape will melt at the temperatures seen around even a low wattage light bulb that is on for long periods of time.
I don't have these, but if they are constructed with two halves of different plastic that are melted or glued together, I would try using some clear RTV around this joint to prevent condensation.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

these bumper markers are a must http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_these bumper markers are a must http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2, now where are the S-Line ones?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_x2, now where are the S-Line ones?









x2!!!! its been soooooo long.


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Dito http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Yup, need the smoked S-line!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Dana D)*









Notice anything missing? yep , smoked side markers


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

whats the word?


----------



## Segfault (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (5309)*

We get some side markers that don't condensate yet? I've had mine for awhile and they still piss me off when they're all watery.


----------



## G337Ti (Jun 1, 2004)

x3!!!!!


----------

